# Pet Rat Show - Newcastle, 29th April



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

The North of England Rat Society is holding a pet rat show on Saturday 29th April at: 
3 Station Road 
Benton 
Newcastle upon Tyne 
NE12 8AN

Doors will open to exhibitors at 10.15am. Rats should be benched by 10.45am and judging will start at 11am prompt. Non-showing visitors are encouraged to arrive _after_ judging has started.

We hold two show sections; 
Varieties - what your rat looks like compared to their variety standard (like Crufts for rats) 
Pets - what your rat is like as a pet, how friendly/ cuddly/ explorative they are 
If you would like to enter your rat(s) in either or both of these judged sections, please get in touch with our Show Secretary: [email protected]

*Entry deadline for standard entry rates: 10.30pm on Wednesday 26th April*. After this time late entry fees will be applied as per the table below. Please send entries via our online entry form or email the Show Sec. All rats can be entered into either one or both of Varieties and Pets, and must be tanked.

*Fees*
Entries (per rat, per section): £1.50 (members), £2.50 (non-members)
Late entries (per rat, per section): £2.50 (members), £3.50 (non-members)
There is no fee for shoulder rats, but they must be registered prior to the show as they need to be health checked.
Hire tanks cost £1.50 per tank; these are capped at a maximum of two per exhibitor, with priority given to new exhibitors. Please note that hire tanks do not include substrate or moisture source, so you will need to bring your own.

Please note that entry fees are payable in full, including for any withdrawals made after the entry deadline. Payment can be made in cash on the day of the show or in advance via PayPal - the ShowSec will provide details as part of the entry confirmation.

*Entry for people is free*

In addition to the judging, the day is packed full of fun family-suitable rat-related activities, including: 
- Friendly 'Cuddle Corner' rats available to meet and handle 
- Make-and-do craft table for making rat toys and colouring in 
- Who owns the most curious rat? 
- Large club shop selling all manner of rodent treats, toys, beds... you name it! 
- Various other stalls including hammocks/ soft beds, and rodent food for sale 
- Light meals and refreshments 
- Raffle 
(Please note that all payments must be done with cash, as we do not have card facilities.)

We also have lots of rat care information available, as well as experienced owners and breeders on hand to help answer any queries or problems you may be having with your pet rats.

This is a great chance to meet and chat to other people with pet rats; either if you have your own already, or are currently considering getting some.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

The society has a Facebook page, and we have a facebook event for the show
Plus our full 2017 show calendar, with venue details


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Always wanted to get to this show but never managed. Hope all goes well and you have a great day weekend


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

cava14 una said:


> Always wanted to get to this show but never managed. Hope all goes well and you have a great day weekend


Oooh, it would be great if you ever can make it! Have you been to any others? I'm wondering if I know you outside of cat chat.

The other Newcastle shows this year are end of August and mid December. Or, if even more advance notice would help, we usually confirm the show calendar for the following year in November/ December


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish there were shows local to me, I'm in Norfolk & there aren't any clubs (or reputable breeders for that matter!) in my area, NERS do sometimes have them at Meldreth but I'm currently without a car so can't even get to shows there 

Are you on any of the rat groups @Torin. ? I didn't realise you were a ratty person


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> I wish there were shows local to me, I'm in Norfolk & there aren't any clubs (or reputable breeders for that matter!) in my area, NERS do sometimes have them at Meldreth but I'm currently without a car so can't even get to shows there
> 
> Are you on any of the rat groups @Torin. ? I didn't realise you were a ratty person


My secret is out xD I'm very much an active member of the rat fancy (and experienced with multiple other rodents, but not involved in other fancies). However PF is a bit too big for me really, so up until now when I realised I should probably cross-post show ads I've been mostly hiding in cat chat...

I was very active on the fancyratsforum, although it's a bit dead chat-wise now (still great for reference articles). I post a bit on the NFRS-members forum and NERS members' areas, but most of my chatting about rats is now done on the Rat Care UK Facebook group. Are you aware of that? It was set up by some very pet-focused breeders who were angry/upset by the low levels of ethics/husbandry in other FB rat groups. It's basically a similar demographic to FR at its height.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/RatCareUK/

Which rat places do you hang out?

Re. getting to shows, East of England and the SW both seem to be pretty bad in terms of having to travel ages before you hit a show. However there's a couple of people in Norfolk for sure, so depending on where you are you might be able to somehow blag a lift for petrol monies? I don't drive so I feel your pain. NERS are holding a pet show in May as part of the relaunch of the National Pet Initiative.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Torin. said:


> My secret is out xD I'm very much an active member of the rat fancy (and experienced with multiple other rodents, but not involved in other fancies). However PF is a bit too big for me really, so up until now when I realised I should probably cross-post show ads I've been mostly hiding in cat chat...
> 
> I was very active on the fancyratsforum, although it's a bit dead chat-wise now (still great for reference articles). I post a bit on the NFRS-members forum and NERS members' areas, but most of my chatting about rats is now done on the Rat Care UK Facebook group. Are you aware of that? It was set up by some very pet-focused breeders who were angry/upset by the low levels of ethics/husbandry in other FB rat groups. It's basically a similar demographic to FR at its height.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/RatCareUK/
> ...


Yep, I'm on Rat Care UK  it's a really good group, I'm more a reader than poster, & used to be active-ish on FR forum a few years back, my current ratties are a mix of a couple of private rehome boys & 2 groups of girls from Wood Green.

I keep saying one day I will get some lovely, healthy, well bred rats from a good breeder (my faves are Russian blues & black eyed Siamese, but I have a soft spot for black & agouti selfs as well) but so far have always ended up taking in rescues or rats that people are rehoming, there's never a shortage of unwanted rats sadly 

ETA, my friend who volunteers at WG told me they were holding a Pet Initiative show at Meldreth again, I said I'd definitely go but I hadn't banked on not having a car on the road


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

We have at least one mutual friend then, @simplysardonic !


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

ive been to 3 rat shows, but these were a small rat forum one in swindon.








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0292047363177.336727.555118176&type=3&theater


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

If you're near Swindon then the NFRS is your local club. Their show calendar is here: http://www.nfrs.org/shows.html


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Torin. said:


> If you're near Swindon then the NFRS is your local club. Their show calendar is here: http://www.nfrs.org/shows.html


im afraid i dont have any rats anymore. last owned them in 2014.


----------

